

Stripe vs Balanced - TieMyTie

I'm assisting in development of a backend for a painting service that works with many contractors across the US. We've been using Stripe, but the business has been paying the contractors using their bank's ACH service add-on which takes 3-5 days and has to be done manually.<p>Balanced seems like it's Stripe + next-day ACH payouts, which would automate everything. Is this an accurate description of the service? I'm confused why you'd ever use Stripe over Balanced in that case. This is assuming it's also a merchant account + payment gateway like Stripe if I'm reading correctly.<p>Still wrapping my head around how to best make this work.
======
imtu80
I never heard of Balanced payment but next day ACH payout for $0.25 per
account is not bad. If stripe does not have ACH then you should consider using
Balanced.

------
mahmoudimus
You can check this answer here:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14289347/stripe-vs-
balanc...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14289347/stripe-vs-balanced)

